# Gaming pc under 36k



## Confused_user (Mar 23, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming, Image editing, and general use

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 36k max, can go +500

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:NO

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7, already bought

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: I have a HDD

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I have one of 1366x768

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, speakers, K&M, Cabinet, HDD, DvD drive

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Somewhere between last week of April to second week of May

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Yes, I have, and will assemble by myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Kolkata, open to buy online, but only through cash on delivery.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:The GPU has to be nVIDIA, preferrably gtx 660. I need the CUDA for certain applications.
Also, if possible, I'd like a i5, with 8gb of ram.

P.S. please don't delete this thread if I posted too early.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

Any graphic card is an overkill at the resolution of 1366x768. You should seriously upgrade your monitor.

Option 1:

i3 3220 (7000)
Gigabyte B75MDH3 (4000)
Corsair vengance of G.Skill Ripjawsx 1600 MHz 4 GB (2000)
Corsair CX430V2 (2600)
Asus GTX 650ti (10000)
Dell st2240L (8500)

total: ~34000

option 2: If you want the processing power of your GPU to go in vain, then get this:

FX 8350 (11000)
Asus m5A97 (6700)
Corsair vengance of G.Skill Ripjawsx 1600 MHz 4 GB (2000)
Corsair CX430V2 (2600)
Asus GTX660 (16000)

total: ~37000

Be informed that GTX 660 is NOT the best card in it's price range. HD 7850 is available for the same price and is much faster than gtx 660. Besides, I read somewhere that AMD is working on a library to enable CUDA on ATI cards. I'll post the link when I reach home.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 23, 2013)

> i3 3220 (7000)
> Gigabyte B75MDH3 (4000)
> Corsair vengance of G.Skill Ripjawsx 1600 MHz 4 GB (2000)
> Corsair CX430V2 (2600)
> ...


harshilsharma63 , OP already has a 1366X768 resolution Monitor.

FX 8350 @ 11.6K
Asus M5A97 @ 6K
Kingston HyperX Blue 1600 MHz CL9 DDR3 4GB X 2 @ 3.5K
MSI HD 7850 1 GB GDDR5 @ 12.7K
Corsair CX 430 V2 @ 2.6K

Total: 36.7K


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 23, 2013)

Option 2 with HD 7870.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> harshilsharma63 , OP already has a 1366X768 resolution Monitor.
> 
> FX 8350 @ 11.6K
> Asus M5A97 @ 6K
> ...


I know OP has a monitor. I mentioned the reason of each config above them. Let me quote them



> *Any graphic card is an overkill at the resolution of 1366x768. You should seriously upgrade your monitor.*
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> ...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Any graphic card is an overkill at the resolution of 1366x768. You should seriously upgrade your monitor.
> 
> 
> . HD 7850 is available for the same price and is much faster than gtx 660.



you mean to say hd 7870 is faster than 660.as gtx 660 is faster than hd 7850

Intel i5 3550 - rs 12500
Gigabyte b75 d3h - rs 4100
Corsair vengance 4gb x 2 ram - rs 3800
Corsair cxv2 430w - rs 2600
Saphhire hd 7850 1gb - rs 12500 or 2gb -13500 (if going to get new monitor)

TOTAL- rs 35,500


----------



## vkl (Mar 23, 2013)

Monitor can be upgraded anytime.

Intel i5 3470 -10.7k
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4k
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHz CL9 4GB*2 -3.8k
Corsair cx430v2 -2.6k
Zotax gtx660 -15.5k 

Gtx660 performs significantly better than hd7850,but it is priced too close to hd7870 which is available for around 16.4k.
If you can spend a bit more and can do away with CUDA then get an hd7870 and preferably a better PSU.HD7870 in general has better compute performance in many applications.

Since you still have around more than a month to make purchase,prices of some products might change,thus can lead to modification in suggested configs.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 23, 2013)

Thats Wat I said. HD 7870 is available for 16.3k .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

One thing OP, if you are developing CUDA based applications, only then insist on an Nvidia GPU, else, ATI is perfectly fine.


----------



## bestpain (Mar 23, 2013)

if u upgrade ur monitor in 1yr then atleast get an sapphire 7850 2gb


----------



## sumalatha (Mar 23, 2013)

Spoiler






Confused_user said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: Gaming, Image editing, and general use
> 
> 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
> ...






AMD Config + ATI GPU:
AMD FX 8350 -11000,
Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6000,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2000,
Corsair GS 500 -3900,
Sapphire HD7850 2GB -13,500.
TOTAL -36,900.

AMD Config + nVidia GPU:
AMD FX 8350 -11000,
Asus M5A97 R2.0 -6000,
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz -2000,
Corsair GS 500 -3900,
Zotac GTX650 Ti 2GB -11500.
TOTAL -34,400.


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 23, 2013)

where is i5 10.7k?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 23, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> where is i5 10.7k?



i5 3450 is available for 11k. You may also find i5 3550 at the same price locally.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 23, 2013)

Here
INTEL PROCESSOR CORE i5 3450 3RD GEN


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh. I thought it was w/o VAT
Anyone has any idea about price of i5 3330 in Chadni?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I5 3330 is not available in most of the places.


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok, so this is what I've come up with so far.

INTEL PROCESSOR CORE i5 3450 3RD GEN  -11180
GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD GA-H61M-DS2   -2912 or MSI MOTHERBOARD H61M-P20 G3  - 2600
CORSAIR RAM VALUE 8GB DDR3 1333FSB   -3380
CORSAIR SMPS CX 430 V2   -2548
ASUS GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 2GB DDR5  -16120  or   ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 2GB DDR5  -15704 (if it comes back in stock)

What do you guys think? Are the components good?
Anyone faced any problem with any of these?
One problem is, our VAT is due to increase, and that'll push the prices out of my budget. So... any suggestions on how to reduce the cost a little bit more?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> Ok, so this is what I've come up with so far.
> 
> INTEL PROCESSOR CORE i5 3450 3RD GEN  -11180
> GIGABYTE MOTHERBOARD GA-H61M-DS2   -2912 or MSI MOTHERBOARD H61M-P20 G3  - 2600
> ...


Get Gigabyte B75M DH3 instead of h61 mobo. Or, if you don't prefer Gigabyte, then get any other B75 chipset mobo.


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 27, 2013)

I wanna decrease costs, not increase it. I can get a motherboard change later


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 27, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> I wanna decrease costs, not increase it. I can get a motherboard change later


If you Change your mobo you are actually spending even more.
How much you are willing to spend finally?


----------



## Confused_user (Mar 29, 2013)

No no, you didn't get it. I'm taking about a motherboard change in future, like say 3-4 months, for usb3, sata3, etc.
For now I want to stick with the cheapest possible


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 29, 2013)

For now you will spend 2.5K for mobo and then 4 or 5K for another mobo rite? I dont think it is wise to change mobo two times ... It would be better to get a single 4 or 5K mobo now and be happy.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> No no, you didn't get it. I'm taking about a motherboard change in future, like say 3-4 months, for usb3, sata3, etc.
> For now I want to stick with the cheapest possible


In that way you'll be ultimately spending 7 to 8k on final motherboard, whereas you can get a good one now for less! Is that too complicated to understand?


----------



## thaluageek (Mar 30, 2013)

Op,If you've planned an upgrade for later 3-4 months then i suggest you keep your monitor,and get a good MB+CPU combo(Intel Route),Play CS 1.6, Angry Birds on it for time being .after 3-4 months ,maybe GPU Prices will come down a little and get a Monitor and GPU "For Less price" than now. . .its like they say . . . "No Pain no Gain"


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 2, 2013)

So, I checked the local shops, and found that the I5 3330s is available for 9500 only (including taxes).
Now, according to the Intel website, the chip's specs are almost identical with the 3330 (i.e: max turbo frequency, cache, etc.) except it has a base clock of 2.7 GHz and the TDP is 65 watts.

However, even after a lot of googling, I could not find a review of the chip.

Do you guys have any idea whether it's a good buy? How does it compare to the 3330? Better yet, can anyone direct me to a review of said processor?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 2, 2013)

Buddy, the Intel S Suffix processors are power saving models which consume run marginally slower than their normal counterparts but also consumes less power. Check the price of normal 3330 and if the price difference is not much, get the normal version.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 2, 2013)

Man if u wanna cut costs, then get 7850. 

dont change mobo after 4 months buy a better monitor instead with that money.

good mobo   decent gpu   sooner monitor upgrade is saner and wiser than bad mobo    little better gpu   useless mobo upgrade 

also 7850 is a very good card so u can game pretty well


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, the Intel S Suffix processors are power saving models which consume run marginally slower than their normal counterparts but also consumes less power. Check the price of normal 3330 and if the price difference is not much, get the normal version.



Yeah, but how well ddo they perform? ^A benchmark would be of great help....^
The price of normal 3330 is around 11k


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 3, 2013)

The I5 3470 is also Retailing for 11k only. You should get this instead of I5 3330


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone heard of a model of i5 @ 3.1 GHz? One of the local shops is selling that for 13k only (Includind Motherboard).... Should I get that?

EDIT- He says the TDP is 55 watts ... So it's not the 3450


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 9, 2013)

I think it should be I5 2400 . Any 3rd gen proc with mobo will cost atleast 15K


----------



## Myth (Apr 9, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> Anyone heard of a model of i5 @ 3.1 GHz? One of the local shops is selling that for 13k only (Includind Motherboard).... Should I get that?
> 
> EDIT- He says the TDP is 55 watts ... So it's not the 3450



G2120     <-- For 3.1ghz and 55w tdp. Only match. 13k seems too much for this one. 
Infact 13k is too much to pay for any locked intel proc.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 10, 2013)

No, he insists it's an i5.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> No, he insists it's an i5.


Ask him to show the CPU to you or give the model number.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, I'lll.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok, so bought Intel i5 2310 + Gigabyte H61M-S1 for 12.8k.
Good deal?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 23, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> Ok, so bought Intel i5 2310 + Gigabyte H61M-S1 for 12.8k.
> Good deal?


Why did you opt on older gen processor?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ He is able to get an i5 at sub 10K price point which is good. There is not much performance difference between a i5 2310 and a i5 3450.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 24, 2013)

@ 12.8k is good... A 3rd gen proc itself costs 11.5K now..


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, then.
By the way, I'm good with CX430V2 for i3 2130 + GTX 660 + 2x 4GB + 1 HDD, right?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 24, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> Ok, then.
> By the way, I'm good with CX430V2 for i3 2130 + GTX 660 + 2x 4GB + 1 HDD, right?


yes, you are fine. use this site to calculate recommended PSU Wattage.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 24, 2013)

You told you have bought the I5???


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 24, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> You told you have bought the I5???



Yes,I have. Why?
Is something wrong with that I5?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 24, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> Yes,I have. Why?
> Is something wrong with that I5?


No no. But why you asked abt that i3 2310?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 24, 2013)

^ typo


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 25, 2013)

Typo.... It's enough for the i5 too, right?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> Typo.... It's enough for the i5 too, right?


yep...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 25, 2013)

Confused_user said:


> Typo.... It's enough for the i5 too, right?



No problem. You are good to go


----------

